# A Rose Speaks of Love



## Caseyboy (Feb 13, 2012)

Caseyboy submitted a new Article:

A Rose Speaks of Love



> A rose speaks of love silently in a language known only to the heart. When you give roses to her, the thought is eternal and the perfume is endless. She will know the gift is from the heart when it is roses. I sent my Nancy eleven roses when I first met her. She was a ballerina and was dancing with a New York Ballet Company, I was a Crop Duster Pilot, the competition was tough for her attention. My enclosed card read, "Regretfully I could not find a twelfth as beautiful as you, so I had to...


Read more about this article here...


----------

